
Minimum Viable Product illustrated - the MVP Curve - icey
http://torgronsund.wordpress.com/2010/01/12/minimum-viable-product-illustrated/
======
Semetric
Interesting conceptualization of the minimum viable product, connected to
disruptive innovation at one side, and customer development at the other

------
nazgulnarsil
graphing buzzwords makes them more important looking.

